# Swift/Brownhills again



## 106480 (Aug 15, 2007)

"on another point simon hythe ( sales manager has left for swift) "

Just seen this on another site.

Not sure that this is good news after all the crap service from Brownhills and the trouble we are having with Swift Group vans.
Also heard that as well as loosing the Hobby contract, that Brownhills will not be suppling Lunar and another marque.
The largest motorhome dealer in Europe may be.....but


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

stephenel said:


> "on another point simon hythe ( sales manager has left for swift) "
> 
> Just seen this on another site.
> 
> ...


Brownhills told me they terminated their contract with Hobby,Lunar and one other.I met the new Chief Executive yesterday and made him aware of your concerns I am sure it will take him sometime to get his feet under the table.If you are not happy with us than please make contact.Regards Peter.


----------



## 106480 (Aug 15, 2007)

Peter,
Thank you, but I have already made contact with Swift re Ref: AC/ 344459, but my problem is with the supplying dealer Brownhills. Under trading standards they are responsible.

So who is this mysterious new chairman. What is his name?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

stephenel said:


> Peter,
> Thank you, but I have already made contact with Swift re Ref: AC/ 344459, but my problem is with the supplying dealer Brownhills. Under trading standards they are responsible.
> 
> So who is this mysterious new chairman. What is his name?


Tom Booth.Just remember he has only been there a week!He clearly understands the problems and strikes me as a man who solves problems.His history is the Motor industry and he uses a Hymer which he bought from Brownhills! So he understands about the need for customer satisfaction.If you do need my help please let me know? I know you are sceptical about my motives and it is upto me and my team to deliver what you the customer require.Peter.


----------

